# blue yeti microphone not recognized



## lancethebuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

okay I just upgraded to windows 10... they finally got most of the features correct finally !!! but I edit audio all the time for youtube and I need this mic to work.
these are the step I have taken so far
opened recording drvices from task bar>show disabled ..... nothing
opened device and printers> scan for devices> nothing
opened device manger> checked both sounds/ video and audio drivers>checked usb drivers .... nothing
went to bluemic.com and downloaded blue mic pro driver> nothing because WINDOWS cant recognize the driver
I have the blue yeti silver


----------

